# (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*  | 30.04.2009 *

* انفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: يسابق الباحثون الزمن من أجل التوصل إلى مصل يقي من انفلونزا الخنازير_

* ينحدر فيروس انفلونزا الخنازير من عائلة فيروسات A الشرسة التي تسببت في عدد من الأوبئة منها الأنفلونزا الاسبانية. ورغم الغموض الذي يحيط بالفيروس فإنه لم يدخل بعد مرحلة الوباء ويمكن الوقاية منه باتباع قواعد النظافة البسيطة.*





​ مازال الغموض يلف طبيعة الفيروس المسبب لمرض انفلونزا الخنازير وكيفية تشكله. فهو ينتمي إلى سلالة جديدة من عائلة فيروسات الانفلونزا المسماة فيروسات A والتي يمكن أن تصيب البشر أو الطيور أو الخيول أو الخنازير بمرض الانفلونزا. وتنقسم عائلة هذه الفيروسات إلى أنواع فرعية وفقا لنوعي البروتين المكونين لهم. وهذان البروتينان هما Hemagglutinin (HA) و Neuraminidase (NA). وتكمن وظيفتهما في تسهيل تسلل الفيروس إلى داخل الخلية الحية ومن ثم إصابة حامضها النووي.​ ​ وهناك 15 نوعا فرعيا من بروتين HA و9 أنواع فرعية مختلفة من بروتين NA. وتنتشر حاليا بعض الأنواع الفرعية من الإنفلونزا أي (مثل: إتش1إن1، إتش1إن2، وإتش3إن2) بين البشر. في حين الأنواع الفرعية الأخرى تنتشر عموما بين الحيوانات فقط.​ ​ *سبل الوقاية*​ ​ 




_Bildunterschrift: الغموض لا يزال يكتنف طبيعة  مسببات مرض انفلونزا الخنازير_ أما سبل الوقاية فتتلخص كما يقول معهد روبرت كوخ الألماني- المؤسسة الفيدرالية الألمانية المسئولة عن الوقاية ومكافحة الأمراض- في تطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة التي تمنع انتقال الفيروسات مثل غسل اليدين وتجفيفهما جيدا قبل تناول الطعام وبعد استخدام المرحاض أو ملامسة أشخاص آخرين. كما ينصح المعهد بعدم تغطية الأنف براحة اليدين عند العطس، ولكن استخدام الساعد لأن الفيروسات تنتقل بسهولة من خلال اليدين أثناء المصافحة على سبيل المثال. كما ينصح معهد روبرت كوخ بتهوية الأماكن جيدا لأن الهواء الساكن يحمل عددا أكبر من الفيروسات. يذكر أنه ما زال البحث جاريا على تطوير لقاح مناسب ضد فيروس انفلونزا الخنازير، ويرى بعض الخبراء أن الفترة اللازمة للتوصل إلى لقاح تتراوح بين ثلاثة وستة أشهر​ ​ *أخطر أنواع الانفلونزا*​ ​ 



_Bildunterschrift: نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد لفيروس انلفونزا الخنازير_​ ​ تعد عائلة فيروسات A من أشرس عائلات الفيروسات التي تصيب الإنسان وتسببت في انتشار ثلاثة أوبئة في القرن الماضي، وهي الانفلونزا الاسبانية والاسيوية وانفلونزا هونج كونج. وفيما يلي تعريف بأخطر أنواع الانفلونزا التي شهدها الإنسان في العصر الحديث:​ ​  الانفلونزا الاسبانية 1918-1919: الفيروس المسبب (إتش1إن1). سبّبت العدد الأعلى لوفيّات الإنفلونزا المعروفة، حيث يقدر عدد الذين ماتوا حول العالم بسببها بنحو 25 مليون شخص، وفي بعض التقديرات وصل هذا العدد إلى 50 مليون شخص. ولقد مات العديد من الناس جراء الإصابة بهذه الانفلونزا ضمن الأيام القليلة الأولى بعد العدوى، في حين مات آخرون متأثرين بالمضاعفات التي ترتبت على هذا المرض. كما كان تقريبا نصف أولئك الذين ماتوا من الشباب البالغين الأصحاء. ​ ​ الانفلونزا الاسيوية 1957-1958: الفيروس المسبب (إتش2إن2). تسبّبت في وفاة نحو مليوني شخص وفق بعض التقديرات. فقد تفشت أولا في الصين في أواخر فبراير/شباط 1957، ثم انتقلت إلى الولايات المتّحدة بحلول شهر يونيو/حزيران  1957.​ ​ انفلونزا هونج كونج 1968-1969: الفيروس المسبب هو (إتش3إن2). اكتشف هذا الفيروس أولا في هونغ كونغ في مطلع العام 1968 وانتقل لاحقا إلى أماكن عديدة في العالم. يقدر عدد الضحايا بنحو 800 ألف شخص، فيما تتحدث بعض التقديرات عن 2 مليون ضحية. يذكر أن فيروسات إنفلونزا أي (إتش3إن2) ما زالت موجودة إلى اليوم.​ ​ الانفلونزا الروسية 1977-1978: الفيروس المسبب هو نوع فرعي من فيروس اتش1ان1، حيث تسببت في وفاة نحو 700 ألف شخص.​ ​ ​ (هـ ع ا/د ب ا/ا ف ب/ويكيبيديا)​ 






​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

* ألمانيا تعلن ظهور حالات إصابة بانفلونزا الخنازير     *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: مرض انفلونزا الخنازير يصل إلى المانيا_

* بعد أن أكدت وزارة الصحة المحلية في ولاية بافاريا صباح اليوم أول إصابة بأنفلونزا الخنازير في البلاد أعلن معهد روبرت كوخ، المركز الوطني للإنذار ومكافحة الأوبئة، عن وجود حالتين جديدتين إحداهما في بافاريا والأخرى في هامبورج.*





​ أعلن معهد روبرت كوخ في برلين الأربعاء (29 ابريل/نيسان)، المركز الوطني للإنذار ومكافحة الأوبئة، انه تم تأكيد وجود ثلاث حالات انفلونزا الخنازير في ألمانيا أصيب بها امرأتان (22 و 37 عاما) ورجل في الثلاثينات. وكانت وزارة الصحة في مقاطعة بافاريا قد أكدت صباح اليوم أول إصابة طالت رجل يقيم قرب مدينة ريجنسبورج في بافاريا (جنوب ألمانيا).​ ​ الحالة التي تم اكتشافها في ولاية هامبورج هي لشابة تبلغ من العمر 22 عاما كانت عائدة من رحلة إلى المكسيك. وعلى الفور جرى عزلها في المستشفي الجامعي في المدينة، ويجري البحث حاليا خشية أن تكون نقلت العدوى إلى أحد الأشخاص في محيطها.​ ​ *ارتفاع عدد ضحايا المرض*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  جميع حالات الوفيات حدثت حتى الان داخل المكسيك فقط_في الوقت نفسه تجري السلطات المختصة فحوصات واختبارات مكثفة على أشخاص آخرين يشتبه في إصابتهم بالفيروس. وفي هذه الأثناء وفرت الولاية كميات كبيرة من عقاقير طبية خاصة بفيروس الأنفلونزا مثل "تاميفلو" و "ريلنزا" تكفي لنحو 20 بالمائة من السكان كما تم إمداد المستشفيات والصيدليات بأدوية مضادة للفيروسات. ​ ​ من ناحية أخرى تستعد السلطات في مطار ميونيخ لوصول طائرة قادمة من المكسيك ظهر اليوم. ومن المنتظر أن يتم عزل الطائرة في مكان خاص إذا ثبت وجود أي اشتباه للإصابة بالفيروس على متن الطائرة. وهي من طراز إيرباص 330 ويبلغ عدد مقاعدها 275 مقعدا.​ ​ في غضون ذلك أعلنت المكسيك أن عدد الذين ماتوا حتى الآن بسبب انفلونزا الخنازير وصل إلى 159 مريض. كما زاد عدد حالات الإصابة في الولايات المتحدة إلى 65 وفي كندا إلى 13 حالة كما تأكدت حالات إصابة جديدة في إسرائيل ونيوزيلندا. ​ ​ *حالات الوفيات حدثت داخل المكسيك فقط*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  ولاية بافاريا وفرت كميات كبيرة من عقاقير طبية خاصة بفيروس الأنفلونزا مثل "تاميفلو" و "ريلنزا"_ ومن الأمور الغامضة التي تكتنف التفشي الحالي للمرض هو أن كل الحالات خارج المكسيك خفيفة نسبيا حتى الآن ولم تسفر عن أي وفيات. وتقول منظمة الصحة العالمية إنها لن تعرف إجابة هذه المسألة لبعض الوقت. في حين قال القائم بأعمال مدير المراكز الأمريكية لمكافحة الأمراض والوقاية منها إنه يتوقع اكتشاف وفيات في الولايات المتحدة مع إجراء الأطباء المزيد من عمليات البحث.​ (هـ ع ا/د ب ا/ا ف ب)



​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

*  | 26.04.2009 *

* منظمة الصحة العالمية تحذر من تحول انفلونزا الخنازير إلى وباء عالمي *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: إجراءات وقائية في العاصمة مكسيكو بعد الإعلان عن موت أكثر من 80 شخصا بانفلونزا الخنازير_

* مع إعلان السلطات المكسيكية والأمريكية أن فيروس انفلونزا الخنازير ربما تسبب في وفاة أكثر من 80 شخصا حتى الآن، حذرت منظمة الصحة العالمية من إمكانية تحول فيروس المرض إلى وباء عالمي. تُرى ما طبيعة هذا المرض وكيف تنتقل عدواه؟*





​ أعلنت منظمة الصحة العالمية التي تتخذ من جنيف مقرا لها أن انتشار مرض انفلونزا الخنازير في المكسيك والولايات المتحدة يعد بمثابة "طارئ يثير قلقا دوليا على الصحة العامة ". وحذرت المديرة العامة للمنظمة مارغريت تشان، من أن فيروس هذا المرض "قادر على التحول إلى وباء"، ومن أنه "يتعذر توقع تطور مسار انتشاره".​ ​ وكانت المكسيك قد شهدت 20 حالة وفاة على الأقل جراء الإصابة بهذا المرض، من أصل 81 "ترجح" وفاتهم بهذا الفيروس. كما ذكرت التقارير ظهور المئات من الحالات الأخرى غير القاتلة هناك، فيما أغلقت المدارس والمتاحف وباقي الأماكن العامة أبوابها حتى السادس من مايو/ أيار المقبل لمنع انتشار المرض.​ ​ في هذه الأثناء وصل فريق خبراء أمريكيين إلى المكسيك لمساعدة السلطات المحلية على احتواء المرض. وفي نيوزيلندا، فرضت السلطات المحلية اليوم الأحد (26 أبريل/نيسان 2009) حجرا صحيا على مجموعة من طلبة المدارس مع المشرفين عليهم بعد أن ظهرت عليهم  أعراض مطابقة لانفلونزا الخنازير بعد رحلة  قامت بها المجموعة إلى المكسيك وفق ما نقلته وكالة رويترز للأنباء.​ ​ *انتشار المرض إلى مناطق في الولايات المتحدة*​ ​ 



_Bildunterschrift: من أعراض انفلونزا الخنازير الخمول وارتفاع درجات حرارة الجسم  والسعال الشديد وفقدان الشهية والإسهال والتهاب الحنجرة _ ​  وفي الولايات المتحدة أكد المركز الأمريكي للسيطرة على الأمراض وقوع 8 حالات وفاة على الأقل في تكساس وكاليفورنيا جراء الإصابة بالمرض. كما قال مفوض الصحة العامة في مدينة نيويورك أمس السبت إن 75 طالبا في مدرسة ثانوية في كوينز سقطوا مرضى بعد ترجيح تعرضهم للإصابة بمرض انفلونزا الخنازير، وتم نقل عيناتهم إلى المركز الأمريكي للسيطرة على الأمراض للتأكد من ذلك. ​ ​ من ناحيتها أكدت السلطات الصحية الأميركية أن الفيروس الجديد ينتشر ولا يمكن احتواؤه. وفي هذا السياق قال جريجوري هارتل من منظمة الصحة العالمية لشبكة سي إن إن  الإخبارية الأمريكية إن أنباء حالات المرض في نيويورك وربما كانساس تعكس القلق من أن انتشار الفيروس يمكن أن يتحول إلى وباء.​ ​ *طبيعة المرض وكيفية انتقاله

*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:   السلطات الصحية الأميركية تؤكد استمرار الفيروس بالانتشار رغم إجراءات ترمي لاحتوائه _​ تعد السلالة الجديدة من هذه الانفلونزا خليط من فيروسات انفلونزا الخنازير والطيور والانفلونزا التي تصيب الإنسان، وهي تمثل أكبر خطر لانتشار وباء عالمي على نطاق واسع منذ ظهور انفلونزا الطيور عام 1997 الذي تسبب في مقتل المئات. وهذا المرض بشكل عام هو مرض تنفسي يصيب الخنازير، يسببه فيروس انفلونزا من نوع "ايه" ويمكن أن ينتشر بسرعة. ويمكن له أيضا أن ينتقل إلى الإنسان خاصة عند الاتصال المباشر مع الحيوانات المصابة بهذا الفيروس.  غير أنه حسب آراء العلماء فإن الإصابة بهذه الانفلونزا لا تتم من خلال أكل لحم الخنزير، إذ لاتنتقل عبر أكله، بل عبر الهواء، حيث تنتقل من إنسان إلى آخر. ​ ​ ولكن هل يوجد لقاح ضد هذا المرض؟ نعم، هناك لقاح  للخنازير ولكن ليس للإنسان. غير أن منظمة الصحة العالمية قالت إن إنتاج لقاح أمر ممكن في حال تم تحديد الفيروس والشكل الذي يتغير فيه، لكن ذلك يتطلب "بعض الوقت". وأوضحت المنظمة أن المرض يصيب بشكل خاص "شبانا بالغين في صحة جيدة"، مشيرة إلى أن "تحور الفيروس إلى جينات لم تعرف من قبل" يشكل مصدر خطورة على إمكانية تحديد هذا المرض. ويعتبر الخبراء الخنازير "بؤرا" مثالية لظهور فيروسات جديدة فتاكة للإنسان، حيث تشكل وعاء لدمج مكونات من انفلونزا الخنازير والطيور معا.​ ​ ووفق "مراكز الوقاية والسيطرة على الأمراض" الأمريكية تتفاوت أعراض انفلونزا الخنازير من الخمول وارتفاع درجات حرارة الجسم  والسعال الشديد وفقدان الشهية والإسهال والتهاب الحنجرة وكذلك الشعور بالغثيان والتقيؤ. ​ ​ ​ *تأهب عالمي وجاهزية ألمانية*​ ​  وفي ضوء الإعلان عن انتشار انفلونزا الخنازير هرعت حكومات في شتى أنحاء العالم اليوم الأحد إلى تحري معلومات بخصوص انتشار هذا المرض واتخاذ إجراءات وقائية. فقد أعلنت دول أميركية لاتينية أخرى حالة إنذار صحي وعكفت على اتخاذ  إجراءات وقائية غير مسبوقة، مثل إجراء فحوصات طبية للمسافرين عبر المطارات.


 كما أوصت اسبانيا المسافرين إلى المكسيك بالتزام الحذر،  بينما أعلنت فرنسا عن إقامة "خلية إدارة للأزمة " مهمتها نشر التوصيات للفرنسيين المقيمين في المكسيك أو الذين ينوون التوجه إليها. أما اليابان فأعلنت حالة التأهب القصوى لمواجهة خطر هذه الانفلونزا، حيث شددت من عمليات الفحص الطبي للركاب القادمين من المكسيك. ​ ​ وفي ألمانيا قالت متحدثة باسم معهد روبرت كوخ  في برلين -المؤسسة الفيدرالية الألمانية المسئولة عن الوقاية ومكافحة الأمراض- إن التجارب السابقة مع التهاب الجهاز التنفسي الحاد "سارس" أوضحت الجاهزية العالية لمؤسسات الصحة في البلاد على التعاطي مع أمراض بهذه الخطورة.  ونقل موقع "تاجز شاو" الالكتروني عن المتحدثة قولها إنه تجري مشاورات الآن مع السلطات المختصة في المطارات بشأن كيفية تطبيق "إجراءات محددة" للتعاطي مع حالات يشتبه في إصابتها بهذا النوع من الانفلونزا. ​ ​  (هــــ.ع/ د.ب.ا/ ا.ف.ب/رويترز)



​


----------



## Ferrari (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*


شكراً لك كليمو على الموضوع

الرب يحمى شعوبه
​


----------



## fouad78 (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*



> لأن الفيروسات تنتقل بسهولة من خلال اليدين أثناء المصافحة على سبيل المثال


 
دي مشكلة فعلا
شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات الجميلة أخي كليمو سلام ونعمة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

موضوع خطير فعلا لو اصبح الفيروس وباء عالمى
ربنا يحمينا
ثانكس يا كليمو على موضوعك فى غاية الاهميه​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

Ferrari

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

fouad78

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

خبر مؤسف ...ووباء قاتل ...الرب يحمينا ويحمي بلدنا ....وصلاتي أن يوجد باسرع مايمكن العلاج الناجع له ...ميرسي كليمو ...ربنا يحمي لبنان العزيزة..


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

*شكرا كليم على الموضوع 
ربنا يرحمنا... بجد موضوع يخوف اوى اوى 
كل يوم و التانى نسمع حاجة جديدة
بس انا نفسى اعرف هما ليه سموها انفلونزا خنازير مادام مش بتنتقل من اكلها او من معاشرتها بتنتقل من الهوا بس !!!!!!!!  ايه دخل الخنازير فى الموصوع 
يعنى انفلونزا الطيور سموها كدة علشان السبب فيها كان الطيور *


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

 Joyful Song

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## happy angel (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

*ميرسى كليمووووو

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية ربنا يرحمنا

ربنا بفرح قلبك​*


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ومعلوماتة القيمة
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*



zezza قال:


> *شكرا كليم على الموضوع
> ربنا يرحمنا... بجد موضوع يخوف اوى اوى
> كل يوم و التانى نسمع حاجة جديدة
> بس انا نفسى اعرف هما ليه سموها انفلونزا خنازير مادام مش بتنتقل من اكلها او من معاشرتها بتنتقل من الهوا بس !!!!!!!!  ايه دخل الخنازير فى الموصوع
> يعنى انفلونزا الطيور سموها كدة علشان السبب فيها كان الطيور *





كل الامراض من صنع الانسان

وخراب الارض بايدينا

مشكورة اختي لمرورك
سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

happy angel

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

وليم تل

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

*مرض خطير جداجدا
و ربنا يحمينا و يحمى كل شعبه منه
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــ(+)ـــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

*موضوع مهم وخطير
ربنا ينجينا من الامراض والاوبئة 

مرسي كليمو 
الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

كليموملف متكامل 

وموضع مثير 

الرب يباركك

ويكون معنا ويحمينا
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

Dr_3abkarino

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

rgaa luswa

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*



مورا مارون قال:


> كليموملف متكامل
> 
> وموضع مثير
> 
> ...




شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك يا مورا

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

*ميرسى كليمووووووووو
موضوع مهم جدااااا
ربنا يحافظ علينا​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

+ بريسكلا +

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*

شكرا ليك كليمو انا متابعاك بكل الاخبار عن المرض دة
ربنا يرحم  عبيده بجد
ميرسى ليك كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: (((30.04.2009))) ((ملف كامل))  نفلونزا الخنازير ..فيروسات شرسة والوقاية بتطبيق قواعد النظافة العامة*


كيريا

الشكر لمرورك


----------

